# Moving from Bunac visa to PR



## cp21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi there
I have just arrived in Canada from the UK on a 1 year working holiday visa.
As an accountant I should qualify to apply for PR status on the basis of being on the required occupations list.
Does the fact that I am on a working holiday visa make a difference (took the opportunity to get here, apply for jobs whilst being able to be in Canada to apply for a visa) ?
Or as I am on the list - do i just apply as normal?
I think from reading all the material on the CIC website that I don't actually need a perm job offer either if I am on the list - is this correct?

Thanks

Creena


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cp21 said:


> Hi there
> I have just arrived in Canada from the UK on a 1 year working holiday visa.
> As an accountant I should qualify to apply for PR status on the basis of being on the required occupations list.
> Does the fact that I am on a working holiday visa make a difference (took the opportunity to get here, apply for jobs whilst being able to be in Canada to apply for a visa) ?
> ...


As your occupation is on *THE LIST* you can apply for PR status from within and while you are on your working visa. You do not need to have a permanent job although having employment in your field cannot hurt.


----------



## cp21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> As your occupation is on *THE LIST* you can apply for PR status from within and while you are on your working visa. You do not need to have a permanent job although having employment in your field cannot hurt.


How long do you think this process would take?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cp21 said:


> How long do you think this process would take?[/QUOTE
> 
> Probably 6-9 months. You should start your police checks now and seek a DMP for the medical check. It will save time.
> 
> ...


----------

